# dropping out of rotp



## punch701 (27 Jun 2010)

hi,
i have received a phone call, telling me that i have been accepted as an armoured officer in the cf, and i will be in the rotp program, i have not been enrolled yet, or sworn in, and i am having second thoughts about my trade, and if i were to back out of the offer, that i have already accepted over the phone, meaning, i have told the recruiter i have accepted, if everything would be smoothly, seeing how i have not signed the official contract on the date of my enrollment, and i have not been sworn in to the cf
anyways thanks for anyone replying


----------



## Nauticus (27 Jun 2010)

punch701 said:
			
		

> hi,
> i have received a phone call, telling me that i have been accepted as an armoured officer in the cf, and i will be in the rotp program, i have not been enrolled yet, or sworn in, and i am having second thoughts about my trade, and if i were to back out of the offer, that i have already accepted over the phone, meaning, i have told the recruiter i have accepted, if everything would be smoothly, seeing how i have not signed the official contract on the date of my enrollment, and i have not been sworn in to the cf
> anyways thanks for anyone replying



If you're asking whether or not you can still back out, the answer is yes, you can. It's just a shame it took you this long to determine that the trade is not for you and you ended up wasting everybody's time.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2010)

I agree with Nauticus.  I also hope you do not apply for another trade.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jun 2010)

Did you really need two posts, within 3 minutes of one another, to say the same thing?




			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I also hope you do not apply for another trade.


I hope his next keyboard comes with a shift key


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2010)

C'mon, JM.  He posted at oh-dark-stupid and didn't get a reply right away!  Of course he had to post twice.    :

I hope his next keyboard comes with a shift key, punctuation, spell check........which is why I also hope he doesn't apply for another trade.  This is the end result of a secondary school education?  Sad.


----------



## jeffb (27 Jun 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> It's just a shame it took you this long to determine that the trade is not for you and you ended up wasting everybody's time.



Better now then later. At least they won't take up a slot on BMOQ that someone else is waiting for.


----------



## readytogo (27 Jun 2010)

I as well hope you dont apply for another trade...leave the positions for people who appreciate and are grateful and proud for the honor of being accepted into ROTP and the CF no matter the trade or job.

RTG


----------



## darkskye (27 Jun 2010)

Agreed, you should have thought about the trade before even applying!


----------



## Rogo (27 Jun 2010)

As much as I share your sentiments about hoping he doesn't take another trade, he should at least be commended for not waiting the full year to figure this out.   As I told you in the ROTP thread Punch, call the CFRC asap. I guarantee you there is a very eager candidate waiting for an Armour Officer slot.


----------

